# Solved: windows 98SE--fatal exception 0E ERROR-can someone help I have about had it with this



## xfile47 (Jun 21, 2004)

Randomly, two or three times aday a fatal error comes up and if I am in the middle of doing something I have to shutdown which loses all my info and restart the computer.

It says
A Fatal Exception 0E occurred at 017F:BFF7A4B2 
press any key to continue which you press any key and it does nothing or control alt delete to restart the computer. I have actually look all day for how to solve that fatal error and I cannot find it. there are hundreds of them out there but I can't find this one. Can someone help me findi it? It is for windows 98SE, thanks


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

It might be a ram thing...How much memory do you have?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Fatal Exception 0E

This is a Page Fault interrupt. It typically occurs when Windows tries to access virtual memory on a demand-paged basis and the requested page of memory is missing or damaged, or when a paging protection rule is otherwise violated. When occurring in the 0028 memory range, it nearly always means that a device driver is implicated in the problem. Many of the Knowledge Base articles for these problems address specific hardware or settings issues.

From:

FATAL EXCEPTION ERRORS

Probably it will not be easy to pinpoint the cause.

Good luck.

Zee


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi are you letting Windows manage your memory?
If not what's listed in Min-Max.
System properties>performance>Virtual memory.


----------



## xfile47 (Jun 21, 2004)

Sorry, just got back, it has windows 98 with 256MB of RAM. I ran a scandisk and it found something wrong in the boot area I fixed it and then ran defrag and it has not done it again since. It always has done it 1 to 3 times a day for months, now it hasn't done it for about 3 days so I would say that fixed it. So thanks alot. I will close this thread


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Sounds great!
:up: 

Hope it sticks.

Zee


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

:up: Id also run a Memory test just to be sure. 

memtest


----------

